# Trump vs Opera Video: Must See Video!!!!!LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

If you hate Trump and love opera.... you MUST see this!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

everything DT does is a comic opera


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> everything DT does is a comic opera


Did you read the comments beneath the video? :lol:


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Absolutely spectacular! Bravi!!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> If you hate Trump and love opera.... you MUST see this!!!


Oh, that was sooooo good. It absolutely made my day. Politicians are bound by their nature to be mendacious pieces of rubbish but Trump and his coven are abusing the privilege.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Geniusissimo ma depressissimo

Cordiali saluti, :tiphat:

Giorgio


----------

